# looking for hunting news about Stewart and Webster Counties, please!



## Researcher31726 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello!
Long time since I pestered you gents and ladies. But I'm starting my outdoor column with Mr. Ron Provencher's Stewart-Webster Journal Patriot Citizen newspaper again. I'd love to hear about your hunting, fishing, and outdoor stories and get copies of your photos, please. (I can keep you anonymous, if you're shy!)
Please email me at researcher31726@yahoo.com or give me a holler at (229) 343-5215.
Looking forward to your help, like you were so generous before!
Sue Jones


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep been awhile. Welcome back.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mr. Jim,
Thank you! Hope you and the family are doing well!
Anything you can share for next week's paper?
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 8, 2011)

*Webster/Paradise*

Ole man, myself, and two of my boys spent some time in paradise today looking around, checking food plots, cameras, and stands. Need some rain bad, acorns are dropping including the white oak. The white oaks are rather early for us, normally early Nov. before they drop. Deer are very active around the acorns as well as the bucks are laying some very early ground work along with a good many small rubs. The big boys don't appear to be very active at this point. Cameras indicate things are picking up with this cooler weather. I got my big one picked out, not sure about the remainder of this clan, I am afraid they may be out of luck this year! If they think long, they will think wrong!


----------



## jam (Oct 9, 2011)

*Rain*

Woke to a slow to rain this morning! Slow drizzle, wonderful.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 9, 2011)

JAM,
Thanks for the update!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Sue, it has been a long time since we have heard from you.  I hope you are well.
Nothing tken from our Webster / Sumter county tract so far this year.  Though we took quite a few does last year, the cameras are showing a heavy doe and young buck heard again this year.  No real studs have shown up yet, but they rarely due until November at our place.
Will be down during muzzleloader with a group of young boys,  Hopefully we can get one or two, especiall since we will have some first-timers with us.
Curtis


----------



## jam (Oct 27, 2011)

*Update*

Did not get to hunt opening day, but ole man and middle son spent the weekend hunting. They reported good movement Friday evening, Saturday and Sunday. Arrived on Tuesday and things have been rather slow. Some small bucks have been seen early in the morning and late evening. Not much movement as a whole, appears most are holding tight close to the acorns.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2011)

We are seeing what I imagine others are.  Movement in early morning or late evening.  Seeing plenty of does and only the odd, young buck.  Deer are looking healthy.  Food plots are being hammered as are the peanuts. Most of the deer we are seeing are in the uplands and fields, few in the swamps and lowlands.  Corn feeders are being utilized, but cameras show they are primarily visiting these at night.  We took two nice does over the weekend and enjoyed the great weather.  We will hunt heavy starting in another week or so, don't want to make 'em wary before the real action starts.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 31, 2011)

JAM and Curtis,
Thank you!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 3, 2011)

Sue, checked out the "Outdoor Scene" in the latest edition of the paper.  Pretty nice piece, now I am going to have to get you some pictures of these kids and their deer.  Keep up the good work, look forward to buying a couple of copies next week.
Curtis


----------



## jam (Nov 6, 2011)

Scrapes are being worked hard and small bucks are on the prowl. I saw one small buck putting into chase a doe, but she wanted no part of it. The big boys and doe's seem to be holding tight waiting on the explosion! I did bag a big 8 on Tuesday morning, he came to rattling and grunting.


----------



## marlinluver (Nov 7, 2011)

*3 down so far*

Three nice bucks down at our place so far. First last weekend the other 2 this weekend. First was cruising with its nose to the ground looking the second was with 2 does and not sure about the third. Haven't been up in a couple weeks but it sounds like they might be moving pretty good. Im heading up this week will post my experience when I get back. Good luck out there..


----------



## michael_M (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone seeing any good movement in Stewart county I know on the 5th there was some cruising. They wide open yet are have they done stoped? Going back this weekend would love to here what y'all are seeing


----------



## marlinluver (Nov 16, 2011)

*slow*

Just got back the other day.. All in all it was pretty slow at our place. Not seen any chasing. It was looking like it was heating up a couple weeks ago but has slowed down. Not sure if the weather killed it or not. Ill be heading up next week so hopefully it will be better. Weather is supposed to be kind of warm but if the does are still hot ..thats all that matters.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 21, 2011)

For me: 3 days, long hours, 1 spike, 2 does. We had 6 guys out this weekend and that about sums it up.  Just too dang hot for them to be out moving. we had gnats and mosquitos around us.  Can't believe it is late Nov and it hit 80 degrees. Might take a pass on this weekend.  weather pattern is supposed to hold.  Cameras are showing almost all activitiy between 8pm and 3 am. Kind of hard to justify the time and expense to spend a whole 3 day weekend and see nothing.


----------

